# please delete



## t77snapshot (Sep 27, 2014)

My question was answered, thanks guys.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 27, 2014)

I don't think I'm all that good at searching, but I came up with a few possibilities:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/best-looking-pc-in-a-box-challenge.115346/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/your-pc-atm.65012/page-894#post-2767936


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 27, 2014)

Hmm didn't you say yours was a copy off the design from Antec? Isn't possible he's an Antec case fan? lol Case fan... But yea?


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 27, 2014)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hmm didn't you say yours was a copy off the design from Antec? Isn't possible he's an Antec case fan? lol Case fan... But yea?




No he was claiming my cardboard case was in his possession and entered in a contest which is held by Pichau Info. He was announced winner and received their prize of a Razer Keyboard + Mouse Abyssus Cyclosa and a Razer mouse pad. It's not right to benefit goods and services from unowned property and simply dishonest. This guy broke the rules and Pichau lost a bit of integrity from their fans..


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 27, 2014)

t77snapshot said:


> No he was claiming my cardboard case was in his possession and entered in a contest which is held by Pichau Info. He was announced winner and received their prize of a Razer Keyboard + Mouse Abyssus Cyclosa and a Razer mouse pad. It's not right to benefit goods and services from unowned property and simply dishonest. This guy broke the rules and Pichau lost a bit of integrity from their fans..


I so agree with you t77.


----------

